# اليهود والوهيه المسيح



## فؤاد الحزقي (17 مايو 2020)

*في العهد الجديد هناك من امن بالوهيه المسيح من اليهود وهناك من رفضها وحاولوا رجمه بسببها وكانت سبب الحكم عليه .. فهل هناك نوعين من التفاسير لليهود حول المسيا المنتظر .. قسم لم يفسرها بانه ابن الله وبالتالي رفضوا الوهيه المسيح .. وتفاسير يهودية تقول بان المسيا هو ابن الله فامنوا به بسببها ؟!
*


----------



## AdmanTios (18 مايو 2020)

سلام المسيح
رجاء محبة متابعة هذا الموضوع ( هنا )
بنعمة ربنا سوف يُجيب علي جميع تساؤلات قلبك أخي العزيز
صلي قبل البدء كي ما يفتح قلبك ربنا و يُنير عقلك

مودتي و إحترامي


----------



## My Rock (18 مايو 2020)

أخي العزيز فؤاد، مرحب بك وبأسئلتك. 

محاكمة المسيح كان سببها عدم إيمانهم بأن يسوع المسيح هو المسيح الذي ينتظروه وليس بسبب إعلانه بأن "إبن المبارك" أو "إبن الله" لان هذا مُعلن بالنبؤات عن المسيح.

*إنجيل مرقس - الأصحاح 14*
[Q-BIBLE]

61. أَمَّا هُوَ فَكَانَ سَاكِتاً وَلَمْ يُجِبْ بِشَيْءٍ. فَسَأَلَهُ  رَئِيسُ الْكَهَنَةِ أَيْضاً: *«أَأَنْتَ الْمَسِيحُ ابْنُ الْمُبَارَكِ؟»*
62.  *فَقَالَ يَسُوعُ: «أَنَا هُوَ*. وَسَوْفَ تُبْصِرُونَ ابْنَ الإِنْسَانِ  جَالِساً عَنْ يَمِينِ الْقُوَّةِ وَآتِياً فِي سَحَابِ السَّمَاءِ».
63.* فَمَزَّقَ رَئِيسُ الْكَهَنَةِ ثِيَابَهُ *وَقَالَ: «مَا حَاجَتُنَا بَعْدُ إِلَى شُهُودٍ؟
64.* قَدْ سَمِعْتُمُ التَّجَادِيفَ! *مَا رَأْيُكُمْ؟» فَالْجَمِيعُ حَكَمُوا عَلَيْهِ أَنَّهُ مُسْتَوْجِبُ الْمَوْتِ.

65.  فَابْتَدَأَ قَوْمٌ يَبْصُقُونَ عَلَيْهِ وَيُغَطُّونَ وَجْهَهُ  وَيَلْكُمُونَهُ *وَيَقُولُونَ لَهُ: «تَنَبَّأْ»*. وَكَانَ الْخُدَّامُ  يَلْطِمُونَهُ.
[/Q-BIBLE]
بمعنى انهم لم يؤمنوا بأنه المسيح الذي كانوا ينتظروه لانهم كان يتوقعون منه قوة حكم وسلطة. لذلك لطموه وكان يجربوه ان كانت يستطيع التنبأ.

 بطبيعة الحال اليهود لم يملكوا فكرة مفصلة عن ماهية المسيح. كانت لديهم ترقبات بأن المسيح سيحكم ويخلصهم من العبودية وتكون رتبته رتبة أعلى من اي نبي قبله، بل له رتبة الكاهن الأعظم.
 اتمنى ان تكون الاجابة وصلت. يا ريت ترجع وترد اذا كان هناك شئ غير واضح.

سلام ونعمة


----------



## AdmanTios (20 مايو 2020)

فؤاد الحزقي قال:


> *في العهد الجديد هناك من امن بالوهيه المسيح من اليهود وهناك من رفضها وحاولوا رجمه بسببها وكانت سبب الحكم عليه .. فهل هناك نوعين من التفاسير لليهود حول المسيا المنتظر .. قسم لم يفسرها بانه ابن الله وبالتالي رفضوا الوهيه المسيح .. وتفاسير يهودية تقول بان المسيا هو ابن الله فامنوا به بسببها ؟!
> *



إعتقاد اليهود

أن مشكلة الرسل هي أن قضيتهم النبيلة ماتت على الصليب. ولقد آمنوا بأن يسوع هو المسيح المنتظر. لـم يعتقدوا أنه يمكن أن يموت. كانوا مقتنعين بأنه هو الذي سيبني ملكوت اللـه ويحكم شعب اسرائيل. إن علينا أن نفهم نظرة اليهود للمسيح المنتظر في زمن المسيح لكي نتمكن من فهم علاقة الرسل بالمسيح وسبب عدم استيعابهم وقبولهم للصلب.
لقد كانت حياة يسوع وتعاليمه تتناقض تناقضاً هائلاً مع توقعات اليهود حول المسيح المنتظر. فقد كان اليهودي يلقن منذ صغره بأن المسيح سيكون عند مجيئه قائداً حاكماً سياسياً منتصراً، وأنه سيحرر اليهود من نير العبودية والإستعمار ويرد اسرائيل إلى مكانه الطبيعي اللائق به. أمّا فكرة المسيح المتألـم "فكانت غريبة تماماً عن تصورات اليهود المسبقة عن المسيح المنتظر."
يتحدث إي. ف. سكوت عن عهد المسيح: "كانت فترة انفعال وهياج كبيرين. ولقد وجد القادة الدينيون أن من المستحيل كبح جماح الشعب. فقد كان اليهود في كل مكان ينتظرون ظهور المخلّص الموعود. وممّا لا شك فيه أن الأحداث التاريخية التي وقعت مؤخراً ضاعفت من حدة هذه الحالة النفسية من التوقع.
فقد تعدّى الرومان مدة تزيد عن جيل على الحرية اليهودية، ولقد أدّت الإجراءات القمعية التي مارسوها إلى إثارة الروح الوطنية ودفعها إلى حياة أشد شراسة. لقد اتخذ حلم التحرير المعجزي الذي سينفذه المسيح الملك معنى جديداً في ذلك الوقت الحرج، ولكنه لـم يكن في حد ذاته شيئاً جديداً. فنحن نستطيع أن نميز وجود فترة من التوقع المتنامي وراء هذا الهياج الذي نجد له دليلاً في البشائر.
لقد بقي المسيح الموعود بالنسبة للناس له نفس المكانة التي كانت لدى النبي إشعياء ومعاصريه - ابن داود الذي سيحقق النصر والازدهار للأمة اليهودية. ولا نستطيع ان نشك في ضوء إشارات العهد الجديد في أن التصور المشوق للمسيح المنتظر كان بشكل أساسي تصوراً وطنياً وسياسياً."
كتب العالـم اليهودي جوزيف كلوسنر: "لـم يتحول المسيح المنتظر تدريجياً إلى حاكم سياسي عظيم فحسب، وإنما إلى رجل ذي صفات أخلاقية متميزة ايضاً."
ويعكس جيكوب جارتينهوس المعتقدات اليهودية السائدة في زمن المسيح بقوله: "لقد انتظر اليهود من المسيح أن يكون ذلك الشخص الذي سيحررهم من الاستبداد الروماني... لقد كان الحلم المسيّاني (المتعلق بالمسيح الموعود) في أساسه حلماً للتحرر الوطني."
تقول الموسوعة اليهودية بأن اليهود "تاقوا إلى المحرر المنتظر من بيت داود، الذي سيحررهم من نير حكم المغتصب البغيض، وينهي الحكم الروماني اللاديني، ويؤسس مكانه مملكة السلام والعدل."
لجأ اليهود في ذلك الوقت إلى حلم المسيح الموعود. وقد شارك الرسل بقية اليهود نفس معتقداتهم. وكما قال ميلر باروز: "لقد كان يسوع مختلفاً عن كل ما توقعه اليهود من ابن داود حتى إن تلاميذه وجدوا أن من المستحيل تقريباً عليهم أن يربطوا فكرة المسيح المنتظر به." ولـهذا لـم يرحب تلاميذه بتصريحاته الجادة بأنه سيصلب (لوقا 22:9)، وكما قال أ. ب. بروس بأنه "كان لديهم أمل في أنه نظر إلى الموقف نظرة أكثر تشاؤماً مما يجب، وأنه سيكتشف أن مخاوفه بلا أساس... فقد كانت فكرة المسيح المصلوب فضيحة وتناقضاً بالنسبة للرسل، وهو نفس الموقف الذي تمسكت به أغلبية الشعب اليهودي بعد أن صعد الرب إلى المجد."
ولقد كان ألفرد إدرشيم الذي حاضر في موضوع الترجمة السبعينية في جامعة أوكسفورد محقاً في قوله بأن "عصر يسوع كان مختلفاً عنه." يستطيع المرء أن يلمس في العهد الجديد موقف التلاميذ من المسيح: توقعهم من المسيا (المسيح) الحاكم. بعد أن أخبر يسوع تلاميذه بأن عليه أن يذهب إلى أورشليم ليتألـم، طلب إليه يعقوب ويوحنا أن يقطع لهما وعداً بأن يجلس أحدهما عن يمينه والآخر عن شماله في ملكوته (مرقس 32:10-38). أي مسيح كان في مخيلتهم؟ مسيح متألـم مصلوب؟ لا، بل حاكم سياسي. لقد أشار يسوع إلى انهما أساءا فهم ما كان عليه أن يقوم به، لـم يفهما ما كانا يطلبانه. لـم يفهم التلاميذ الإثنا عشر ما عناه يسوع عندما تنبأ بآلامه وصلبه (لوقا 31:18-34). لقد اعتقدوا بسبب خلفيتهم وتربيتهم بأنهم يسيرون في طريق كله مفروش بالورود. ثـم جاء صليب الجلجثة. فتبخرت كل أحلامهم في أن يكون يسوع المسيح هو الموعود. فعادوا إلى بيوتهم خائبين بعد أن ضاعت السنوات التي قضوها معه هباء.
كتب الدكتور جورج إلدون لاد أستاذ العهد الجديد في جامعة فولر اللاهوتية: "وهذا هو أيضاً السبب الذي دعا تلاميذه إلى تركه عندما ألقى القبض عليه. لقد كانت عقولهم متشربة بشكل كامل لفكرة المسيح المنتصر الذي كان دوره أن يخضع أعداءه، حتى أن كل آمالهم التي عقدوها عليه كمسيحهم المنتظر تحطمت عندما رأوه سجيناً عاجزاً من سجناء بيلاطس، ذليلاً نازفاً متألماً يقتاد ويصلب كمجرم عادي. إنها لحقيقة صحيحة بأننا نسمع فقط لما نحن مستعدون لسماعه. لـهذا فإن نبوءات يسوع عن آلامه لـم تلقِ آذاناً صاغية عندهم. لـم يكن التلاميذ، على الرغم من تنبيهاته وتحذيراته لهم، مستعدين للقبول والفهم."
بعد أسابيع قليلة من الصلب، وبالرغم من كل شكوكهم السابقة، رجع التلاميذ إلى أورشليم يعلنون يسوع مخلصاً ورباً ومسيحاً. والتفسير المقبول الوحيد لـهذا التغير موجود في 1 كورنثوس 5:15 "وأنه ظهر لصفا ثـمّ للإثني عشر." أي سبب آخر يمكن أن يدعو التلاميذ المكتئبين إلى أن يخرجوا ويتألموا من أجل مسيح مصلوب؟ لابدّ أنه أظهر نفسه لهم حياً بصورة أكيدة بعد آلامه ببراهين كثيرة مقنعة وأنه كان يظهر لهم على مدى أربعين يوماً" أعمال 3:1. نعم، مات كثيرون من أجل هدف نبيل، لكن هدف الرسل النبيل، يسوع المسيح، مات على الصليب. فقط القيامة وظهور المسيح لتلاميذه اقنعا أتباعه بأنه المسيح المنتظر. ولـم يشهدوا على ذلك بشفاههم وحياتهم فحسب، ولكن بموتهم أيضاً.


----------



## فؤاد الحزقي (13 يونيو 2020)

*المشكلة اني راجعت تفاسير الرابيين اليهود حول نبؤات المسيح في التلمود وفي الثراث اليهودي وفي تفاسيرهم .. وكلها تنطبق على يسوع بالتالي حينما تقرأ اعتراض اليهود على يسوع في الانجيل او رفضهم له تستغرب !

اذا اليهود كانوا ينتظروا ملك يحرر اورشاليم ويملك فكيف اذن في تفاسيرهم يقرون بانه سيحمل الخطايا ويتألم وكيف خاب امل التلاميذ اذن لما قبض على المسيح وصلب ؟!

هذا مثال من تفسير الرابي Pesikta Rabbati على نص (اشعياء 61: 10) :

[تعلمنا ان آباء العالم سيقوموا في نيسان "أبريل" ويقولوا له (للمسيح) : إفرايم ، المسيح برَّنا ، بالرغم من اننا آبائك، ولكنك انت اعظم مننا، لانك حملت خطايا ابنائنا ومرت عليك آلام قاسية لم تمر على الأولين ولا الآخرين]
________________________
פסיקתא רבתי פרשה לז [מלמד שעתידים אבות העולם לעמוד בניסן ואומרים לו אפרים משיח צדקנו אע"פשאנו אבותיך אתה גדול ממנו מפני שסבלת עונות בנינו ועברו עליך מדות קשות שלא עברו על הראשונים ועל האחרונים]

والمثير للدهشه من ناحيه اخرى انه رغم ان تفسير الرابي مطابق لرسالة يسوع الا انه لم يؤمن ان يسوع هو المسيح وهذا ما يثير اندهاش الملحدين واللادييين ايضا قائلين لو كان هذه تفاسيرهم فعلا التي تنطبق على يسوع لماذا لم يؤمنوا به ولم يجدوا تفسير لهذا سواء اما ان هذه التفاسير اليهودية ملفقه او خاطئه ومخالفه للعهد القديم !

ولو ضربنا مثال ثاني في الوهيه المسيح الني رفضها اليهود في الانجيل :

يو 10: 33 اجابه اليهود قائلين:«لسنا نرجمك لاجل عمل حسن، بل لاجل تجديف، فانك وانت انسان تجعل نفسك الها»

يو 5: 18 فمن اجل هذا كان اليهود يطلبون اكثر ان يقتلوه، لانه لم ينقض السبت فقط، بل قال ايضا ان الله ابوه، معادلا نفسه بالله.

 يعلق الحاخامات الكلاسيكيين في – مدراش إيخا رباه (איכה – المراثي) 51:1، قائلين:
”ما هو إسم الملك المسيح؟ قال الرابي آبا بار كهّنا: يهوه إسمه. حيث قيل (إر 233) وَهذَا هُوَ اسْمُهُ الَّذِي يَدْعُونَهُ بِهِ: يهوه بِرُّنَا. وقال رابي ليڤي: طوبى لمدينة اسمها كإسم ملكها، واسم ملكها كإسم إلهها. طوبى لمدينة اسمها كإسم ملكها، لانه قيل: (حز 48) وَاسْمُ الْمَدِينَةِ مِنْ ذلِكَ الْيَوْمِ: يَهْوَهْ شَمَّهْ. وإسم ملكها كإسم إلهها، لانه قيل: وَهذَا هُوَ اسْمُهُ الَّذِي يَدْعُونَهُ بِهِ: يهوه بِرُّنَا“

”מה שמו של מלך המשיח? רבי אבא בר כהנא אמר: ה’ שמו. שנאמר: (ירמיה כג) וזה שמו אשר יקראו, ה’ צדקנו. דאמר רבי לוי: טבא למדינתא דשמה כשם מלכה, ושם מלכה כשם אלוהיה. טבא למדינתא כשם מלכה, דכתיב: (יחזקאל מח) ושם העיר מיום ה’ שמה. ושם מלכה כשם אלוהיה, שנאמר: וזה שמו אשר יקראו ה’ צדקנו“.

إذن فالحاخامات الكلاسيكيين قد شهدوا في كتب التراث بأن المسيح (المسيا) سيكون أحد أسماءه هو: يهوه. ولم يخشوا ان ينسبوا للمسيا هذا الإسم المقدس لأنهم علموا يقينًا ان المسيا سيكون يهوه – الإله القدوس.

طالما اليهود يعرفون ان المسيا المنتظر هو الرب يهوه فلماذا نرى التناقض في تصرفات اليهود في الانجيل الذي حاولوا رجم يسوع لهذا السبب من ناحيه ومن ناحيه اخرى لماذا لم يؤمن هؤلاء الحاخامات ان يسوع هو المسيح طالما هذه تفاسيرهم المطابقة ليسوع ؟!

لغز محير وتناقض صارخ بين تفاسير الرابوات اليهود وبين اعتراضات اليهود على يسوع في الانجيل  !

*


----------



## فادي الكلداني (13 يونيو 2020)

فؤاد الحزقي قال:


> *المشكلة اني راجعت تفاسير الرابيين اليهود حول نبؤات المسيح في التلمود وفي الثراث اليهودي وفي تفاسيرهم .. وكلها تنطبق على يسوع بالتالي حينما تقرأ اعتراض اليهود على يسوع في الانجيل او رفضهم له تستغرب !
> 
> اذا اليهود كانوا ينتظروا ملك يحرر اورشاليم ويملك فكيف اذن في تفاسيرهم يقرون بانه سيحمل الخطايا ويتألم وكيف خاب امل التلاميذ اذن لما قبض على المسيح وصلب ؟!
> 
> ...



*سيد حزقي - أنت أخذت نصف الحقيقة وتركت النصف الاخر منها! لماذا أقول هذا؟ ذلك لان "أهداف المسيا" في الفكر اليهودي تختلف تماماً عن الغرض الذي جاء لاجله المسيا في الفكر المسيحي! وساوضح لك:

في الفكر اليهودي - ألمسيا اذا لم يحقق ما هو مراد منه، فأنه ليس المسيا المنتظر، والمراد من المسيا اليهودي هو: أن يجعل جميع بني إسرائيل يَتّبعون طريق التوراة وإن كان بالارغام - وأن يقوم بأصلاح جميع الفروض التي يتم خرقها من قبل اليهود - وأن يُحارب حروب الله - وأن يُعيد بناء الهيكل في نفس مكانه - وأن يجمع شتات بني إسرائيل في أصقاع الارض. والنقطة الاهم من كل هذا هو إن المسيا في الفكر اليهودي لا يجب "أكرر" لا يجب أن يموت قبل أن يتممّ كل هذه الامور! 

أقرأ معي ما كتبه الرابي الكبير "موسى بن ميمون" مؤلف "المشناه" وهو أكبر تفسير للتوراة اليهودية على مر التأريخ (وقد قرأته بنصه الكامل مترجماً عن العبرية الى الأرامية) - إذ يقول:







فأذا لم ينجح (يقصد المسيا) الى هذه الدرجة أو قُتل، فأنه بالتأكيد ليس المخلص حسب وعد التوراة، بل يعتبر متمماً لسلالة داؤد النبي من الملوك المتوفين.

ويضيف:

يسوع الناصري كان طموحاً لان يكون هو "المشيخ" المسيا لكنه قد أُعدم من قبل المجلس (وهنا يقصد مجمع الكهنة الذين حاكموا المسيح)...

أذاً - هذا كان سبب عدم أيمانهم بيسوع وليس لانه "أبن الله" حتى في الفكر اليهودي..ولا يوجد اي لغز محير ولا تناقض صارخ في أي شيء..

تحياتي



*


----------



## فؤاد الحزقي (13 يونيو 2020)

فادي الكلداني قال:


> *أذاً - هذا كان سبب عدم أيمانهم بيسوع وليس لانه "أبن الله" حتى في الفكر اليهودي.*



*لماذا ارادوا رجمه هنا اذن :

يو 10: 33 اجابه اليهود قائلين:«لسنا نرجمك لاجل عمل حسن، بل لاجل تجديف، فانك وانت انسان تجعل نفسك الها»

يو 5: 18 فمن اجل هذا كان اليهود يطلبون اكثر ان يقتلوه، لانه لم ينقض السبت فقط، بل قال ايضا ان الله ابوه، معادلا نفسه بالله.

وكذلك في يوحنا الاصحاح الثامن :

58 قال لهم يسوع:«الحق الحق اقول لكم: قبل ان يكون ابراهيم انا كائن». 59 فرفعوا حجارة ليرجموه.

كذلك وجهوا له تهمه الجديف حينما اعلن عن لاهوتة :

63 واما يسوع فكان ساكتا. فساله رئيس الكهنة: «استحلفك بالله الحي ان تقول لنا: هل انت المسيح ابن الله؟» 64 قال له يسوع: «انت قلت! وايضا اقول لكم: من الان تبصرون ابن الانسان جالسا عن يمين القوة واتيا على سحاب السماء». 65 فمزق رئيس الكهنة حينئذ ثيابه قائلا: «قد جدف! ما حاجتنا بعد الى شهود؟ ها قد سمعتم تجديفه! 66 ماذا ترون؟» فاجابوا: «انه مستوجب الموت». 

هل المسيا في الفكر اليهودي هو الرب يهوه والا انا فهمت تفسير الحاخامات التي وضعته غلط ؟!

وان كان المسيا هو الرب فلماذا ارادوا رجمة حينما اعلن هذا ووجهوا له تهمة التجديف وطالبوا بموتة ؟!

وان المسيا هو الرب فهل هو في الفكر اليهود سيعيد بناء الهيكل ويجمع شتات اليهود ثم يتألم من اجل خطاياهم ثم يموت بعدها ؟!

المساله امامي عباره عن متناقضات بين تفاسيرهم وبين اسباب رفض اليهود له في الانجيل  لم افهمها !*


----------



## فادي الكلداني (14 يونيو 2020)

فؤاد الحزقي قال:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## فؤاد الحزقي (14 يونيو 2020)

*ابن ميمون يقول ان المسيح حينما ياتي ، وطبعا في مجئيه الاول لانه لا يؤمن بانه اتى ، بانه سيعيد بناء الهيكل ! 

لو ذهبنا الى التلمود البابلي ، سنهدرين 99a سنقرأ :

. Rabbi Hillel says: There is no Messiah coming for the Jewish people, as they already ate from him, as all the prophecies relating to the Messiah were already fulfilled, during the days of Hezekiah.

Rav Yosef says: May the Master forgive Rabbi Hillel for stating matters with no basis. With regard to Hezekiah, when was his reign? It was during the First Temple period. Whereas Zechariah ben Berechiah, the prophet, prophesied during the Second Temple period and said: “Rejoice greatly, daughter of Zion; shout, daughter of Jerusalem; behold, your king will come to you; he is just and victorious; lowly and riding upon a donkey and upon a colt, the foal of a donkey” (Zechariah 9:9). In the generations after Hezekiah, there are prophecies about both redemption and the coming of the Messiah.

https://www.sefaria.org/Sanhedrin.99a?lang=bi

 [الرابي هيليل قال: لن يكون هناك مسيحا لإسرائيل ، لأنهم استمتعوا به  بالفعل في ايام حزقيا .
 الرابي يوسف قال: ليسامحه معلم الرابي هليل ، متى ظهر حزقيا؟ خلال البيت الاول . بينما زكريا يتنبأ عن ايام البيت الثانى وقال "ابتهجي جدا يا ابنة صهيون ،اهتفي يا بنت اورشليم ،هوذا ملكك يأتي اليكِ. وهو عادل ومنصور ووديع، وراكب على حمار وعلى جحش ابن اتان"(زكريا 9: 9)

___________

بحسب تفسيرهم ان المسيح سياتي في فترة الهيكل الثاني ولكن الهيكل الثاني دمر على ايدي الرومان سنه 70م  فمن غير الممكن بأى حال ان يأتي المسيح بعد زوال الهيكل الثانى الذي قد تدمر فعليا ولم يقم من حينها ، اذ عاصرت فترة نبوة زكريا وملاخي النبي الفترة ما بعد هدم الهيكل الاول الذي بناه سليمان ، فوعد الرب في نبوتهما ان الهيكل الثاني الذي يُبنى سيكون اعظم من الهيكل الاول لانه سيزوره الملك المسيح. ولكننا نعرف ان الهيكل الثاني الذي بناه زربابل قد تهدم تماما في وقت حصار اورشليم عام 70 م ، فهذا لا يعني إلا ان المسيح قد جاء بالفعل قبل هذا العام وانه قد زار الهيكل بالفعل . 

وهذه بحد ذاتها مشكلة وورطة لليهود لا اعرف كيف اخرجوا انفسهم منها !*


----------



## فادي الكلداني (14 يونيو 2020)

فؤاد الحزقي قال:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*موضوع مجيء المسيح عند الفكر اليهودي هذا موضوع منفصل تماماً عن الوهية المسيا في الفكر اليهودي والألتباس الذي حدث عندك - لليهود تفسيراتهم الخاصة عن كل شيء يتعلق بالمسيا المنتظر...وهذا بحد ذاته يمكن وضعه في موضوع منفصل إن أحببت...لكن دعنا ننتهي من نقطة الاشكال الذي تكون عندك وأذا كان لديك أي سؤال بخصوص رفض المسيح (بحسب فكرنا المسيحي) من قبل اليهود، فتفضل بطرحه لكي لا نخرج عن سياق الموضوع..واذا كان لديك اي تعليق على مشاركتي السابقة او توضيح او استفسار تفضل بطرحه ايضاً...

تحياتي لك..*


----------



## فؤاد الحزقي (14 يونيو 2020)

*هل ما فهمته من كلام الحاخامات صحيح بان المسيح المنتظر هو الرب يهوه والا هم يقصدون اسم مركب فقط :*



> *يعلق الحاخامات الكلاسيكيين في – مدراش إيخا رباه (איכה – المراثي) 51:1، قائلين:
> ”ما هو إسم الملك المسيح؟ قال الرابي آبا بار كهّنا: يهوه إسمه. حيث قيل (إر 233) وَهذَا هُوَ اسْمُهُ الَّذِي يَدْعُونَهُ بِهِ: يهوه بِرُّنَا. وقال رابي ليڤي: طوبى لمدينة اسمها كإسم ملكها، واسم ملكها كإسم إلهها. طوبى لمدينة اسمها كإسم ملكها، لانه قيل: (حز 48) وَاسْمُ الْمَدِينَةِ مِنْ ذلِكَ الْيَوْمِ: يَهْوَهْ شَمَّهْ. وإسم ملكها كإسم إلهها، لانه قيل: وَهذَا هُوَ اسْمُهُ الَّذِي يَدْعُونَهُ بِهِ: يهوه بِرُّنَا“
> 
> ”מה שמו של מלך המשיח? רבי אבא בר כהנא אמר: ה’ שמו. שנאמר: (ירמיה כג) וזה שמו אשר יקראו, ה’ צדקנו. דאמר רבי לוי: טבא למדינתא דשמה כשם מלכה, ושם מלכה כשם אלוהיה. טבא למדינתא כשם מלכה, דכתיב: (יחזקאל מח) ושם העיר מיום ה’ שמה. ושם מלכה כשם אלוהיה, שנאמר: וזה שמו אשר יקראו ה’ צדקנו“.*


----------



## فادي الكلداني (14 يونيو 2020)

فؤاد الحزقي قال:


> *هل ما فهمته من كلام الحاخامات صحيح بان المسيح المنتظر هو الرب يهوه والا هم يقصدون اسم مركب فقط :*



*صحيح المسيا في الفكر اليهودي هو الله وأهم الأيات التي تثبت هذا الشيء موجودة في نبؤة أشعياء النبي إذ يقول:

لأَنَّهُ يُولَدُ لَنَا وَلَدٌ وَنُعْطَى ابْنًا، وَتَكُونُ الرِّيَاسَةُ عَلَى كَتِفِهِ، وَيُدْعَى اسْمُهُ عَجِيبًا، مُشِيرًا، إِلهًا قَدِيرًا، أَبًا أَبَدِيًّا، رَئِيسَ السَّلاَمِ.

هذه الأية بالذات نبؤة مسيانية لا شك فيها لا في الفكر اليهودي ولا في الفكر المسيحي...إذ يسمي أشعياء النبي هذا الولد الذي يولد لنا (إلهاً قديراً) - وبالعبرية تترجم (إيل جبور)....









في مدراش راباه (التعليم العظيم) بالعبرية - وتعليق ترجوم يوناثان على هذه الأية إذ يقول:






لاحظ معي أن الترجوم يضيف كلمة أرامية مهمة وهي "ممرا" وتعني بالأرامية "كلمة" والعبرية أخذتها من الأرامية - وفي النص يذكر بأن "هذا الشيء كله سيكتمل بواسطة "كلمة" رب الجنود وهذا الشيء مهم فأن (إيل جبور) الإله القدير ليس اللقب الوحيد الذي يعطيه للمسيا، بل هو أيضا "ممرا" وهنا يقصد "ممرا يهوه" اي كلمة الله!

وهذا التفسير اليهودي البحت يتطابق بشكل كبير مع الفكر المسيحي عن المسيا المخلص..

أتمنى ان تكون الصورة أوضح الأن..

تحياتي

*


----------



## فؤاد الحزقي (14 يونيو 2020)

*شكرا اخ فادي على المعلومات القيمة ولو اني اريد ان اتعبك في نقطتين اخيرتين اذا ممكن !

في المزمور 110 : 1 قال الرب لربي اجلس عن يميني حتى اضع اعداءك موطئا لقدميك.

حسب الانجيل حينما سأل المسيح اليهود لم يعرفوا الاجابه على هذا المزمور :

41 وفيما كان الفريسيون مجتمعين سالهم يسوع: 42 «ماذا تظنون في المسيح؟ ابن من هو؟» قالوا له: «ابن داود». 43 قال لهم: «فكيف يدعوه داود بالروح ربا قائلا: 44 قال الرب لربي اجلس عن يميني حتى اضع اعداءك موطئا لقدميك؟ 45 فان كان داود يدعوه ربا فكيف يكون ابنه؟» 46 فلم يستطع احد ان يجيبه بكلمة. ومن ذلك اليوم لم يجسر احد ان يساله بتة.

فهل اليهود لغايه الان لم يعرفوا  الاجابه على المزمور في السؤال الذي طرحه المسيح سابقا عليهم ؟

النقطة الاخيره الثانيه هو ما ورد في سفر الامثال :

ام 30: 4من صعد الى السموات ونزل.من جمع الريح في حفنتيه.من صر المياه في ثوب.من ثبت جميع اطراف الارض.ما اسمه وما اسم ابنه ان عرفت.

هل اليهود عرفوا المقصود بالاب والابن في هذه الايه ام هي غامضه لديهم الى الان ؟!

بما انك لك خبره في التعامل مع تفاسير رابوات اليهود يا ريت تفيدنا بهاتين الايتين .*


----------



## فادي الكلداني (15 يونيو 2020)

> في المزمور 110 : 1 قال الرب لربي اجلس عن يميني حتى اضع اعداءك موطئا لقدميك.
> 
> 
> فهل اليهود لغايه الان لم يعرفوا  الاجابه على المزمور في السؤال الذي طرحه المسيح سابقا عليهم ؟



*اهلا سيد حزقي..

اليهود في زمن المسيح خاصة الفريسيين لديهم من الدهاء ما لم يكن لاي طائفة يهودية اخرى، لكن هذا لا يمنع من أن تكون عيونهم وقلوبهم وأبصارهم مغلقة عن معرفة الحقيقة..كما هو الحال مع الكثير من البشر في ايامنا هذه..

الفريسيون عندما تم سؤالهم هذا السؤال ليس بالضرورة أنهم لم يعرفوا الجواب، كما قلت الفريسيون كانوا علماء الشريعة والناموس في وقتهم، ولهم تفسيراتهم وترجماتهم الخاصة بالكتب المقدسة - لكن هيهات أن يستطيعوا ان يصمدوا أمام رب المجد، ليس تكبراً لكن بالحجة والمنطق..ولا تنسى كما قلنا في مشاركات سابقة، فأن الطوائف اليهودية كانت منقسمة حول الكثير من الامور، على الرغم من إجابتهم بأن "المسيا" هو أبن داؤد - وهذه إجابة صحيحة، لذلك تلاها المسيح بسؤال أكثر عمقاً.. 

هناك عدة أحتمالات لماذا "لم يستطع أحد ان يجيبه بكلمة" ولماذا "لم يجسر أحداً على ان يسأله البتة"

اولاً: قد لا يكون الفريسيين جاهزين للأعتراف بألوهية "المسيا"
ثانيا: مذهولين...لكن غير مقتنعين
ثالثاً: صامتين..لعدم رغبتهم مناقضة الافكار اليهودية الاخرى
رابعاً: مُتعجبين من سؤال يسوع..لكن على مضض!

دعنا لا ننسى صديقي بأن المسيح وهو في عمر ال 12 كما يخبرنا الانجيل كان داخل الهيكل ويجادل المعلمين ويخبرهم بأمور "بُهتوا من فهمه واجوبته"....


هل اليهود الان ليس لهم جواب عما سأله يسوع؟ 

بطبيعة الحال، اليهود لديهم تفسيرهم للأية، ولازالوا يُثنون النص ليتجنبوا الاعتراف بألوهية المسيا كما تنبأ بها داؤد بالروح (اي بالوحي الإلهي)...وسنطرح أعتراضاتهم هنا والاجوبة عليها من ناحية النص ومن ناحية السياق:

1) أعتراض على النص، فاليهود يزعمون بأن بداية المزمور فيه كلمة لا ترمز للألوهية...فالأية بالعبرية تقرأ: (לְדָוִ֗ד מִ֫זְמֹ֥ור נְאֻ֤ם יְהוָ֙ה׀ לַֽאדֹנִ֗י שֵׁ֥ב לִֽימִינִ֑י עַד־אָשִׁ֥ית אֹ֝יְבֶ֗יךָ הֲדֹ֣ם לְרַגְלֶֽיךָ)






الكلمات المشار اليها هي (יְהוָ֙ה׀) يهوه و (אדֹנִ֗י) أدونيي - والاصل في الكلمة الأخيرة هي (אָדֹן) أدون - لكن هناك حرف "يود" بالعبري ويقابلها الياء بالعربية (ونفسها بالأرامية) تضيف صفة التملك (سيدي او ربي)

فاليهود يقولون بأن هناك أختلاف في التعبير بين الكلمتين، الاولى أشارة الى الله - والثانية أشارة الى "سيدي" وهي صفة لموصوف مخلوق..وفي بعض التفاسير اليهودية يقولون بان "أدونيي" لم تستعمل في اي موضع كأشارة للذات الإلهية...وهذا بطبيعة الحال غير صحيح وسأوضح ذلك..(هذا أحد الاعتراضات الموجودة في تفسير النص)..

في قاموس سترونغ - فأن أدونيي تأتي كوصف للذات الإلهية، وهناك مواضع عدة قد تم أستخدام الكلمة لهذا الوصف فأنظر معي قاموس سترونغ اولا:






كلمة أدونيي تأتي وصفاً للرب (الله) وتشير ايضا الى الرب خالق المسكونة..وهناك أشارات أخرى للوصف الإلهي للكلمة..

اما المواضع التي أتت في الكتاب المقدس لوصف الذات الإلهية..فسأكتفي بمثال واحد:

(הִנְנִ֤י שֹׁלֵחַ֙ מַלְאָכִ֔י וּפִנָּה־דֶ֖רֶךְ לְפָנָ֑י וּפִתְאֹם֩ יָבֹ֙וא אֶל־הֵיכָלֹ֜ו הָאָדֹ֣ון׀ אֲשֶׁר־אַתֶּ֣ם מְבַקְשִׁ֗ים וּמַלְאַ֙ךְ הַבְּרִ֜ית אֲשֶׁר־אַתֶּ֤ם חֲפֵצִים֙ הִנֵּה־בָ֔א אָמַ֖ר יְהוָ֥ה צְבָאֹֽות)

والاية هي من سفر ملاخي اصحاح 3 أية 1 (هأَنَذَا أُرْسِلُ مَلاَكِي فَيُهَيِّئُ الطَّرِيقَ أَمَامِي. وَيَأْتِي بَغْتَةً إِلَى هَيْكَلِهِ السَّيِّدُ الَّذِي تَطْلُبُونَهُ، وَمَلاَكُ الْعَهْدِ الَّذِي تُسَرُّونَ بِهِ. هُوَذَا يَأْتِي، قَالَ رَبُّ الْجُنُودِ) - وهنا الكلمة بالعبرية نصاً تُقرأ (ها أدون) اي السيد وبترجمة اصح الرب.. وهي إشارة لسيد الرب يأتي لهيكله!!

هناك كلمة أخرى وهي (أدوناي) هذه الكلمة مُلحقة بـ (الكاماتس) في نهاية وهي من الحركات في اللغة العبرية - وهي أشارة الى الرب (الله)...لكنها كلمة مختلفة..لكن هذا لا يغير من حقيقة أن أدون وأدونيي..تستعمل في وصف إلهي ايضاً كما موضح في القاموس..وهناك مصادر اخرى..لكن لضيق الوقت جلبت لك هذا المثال...

هناك امثلة كثيرة لكن أكتفي بهذه الاية وبهذا تنتهي الحجة الاولى وهي النص..


2) الاعتراض الثاني هو على سياق المزمور...بأختصار، فأن سفر المزامير هو سفر شعري وسفر أناشيد وتسابيح إلهية، وفي نفس الوقت فيه دلالات نبوية عن المسيا القادم - على الاقل المزمور الذي نتحدث عنه فهو وحي من الروح القدس لداؤد الملك..

الأعتراض اليهودي يقول بأن هذا المزمور لم يكن يقرأه داؤد نفسه، لكن أحد الخدام في البلاط عنه...اي ما معناه: (قال الرب "يهوه" لسيدي "داؤد")

السياق في هذا التفسير اليهودي هو أن الله لم يمّن على داؤود ببناء الهيكل، وأنما اوكل هذا الى أبنه سليمان، لذلك فداؤد النبي حمل في قلبه شيئاً من الحزن على هذا الشيء، وبهذا قام ببناء أورشليم (لذلك سميت مدينة النبي داؤد)، بالاضافة لهذا قام بكتابة سفر المزامير لكي يكون جاهزاً للخدام داخل الهيكل (الذي سيبنيه أبنه سليمان) ليرفعوها للمؤمنيين وليتمتعوا بها في حضرة الله...

وللرد على هذا الادعاء، يجب أن نفهم بأن نص المزمور رقم 110 بالكامل يحمل في طياته ما لا يحتمل تأويله لكل هذه الادعاءات:

الأيات من 1 الى 3 في المزمور تتحدث عن ملك ذو سيادة (أضعك عن يميني/ قضيب صهيون/شعبك) الى أخره من هذه الدلالات..

الأية رقم 4 تتحدث عن "كهنوت" (أنت كاهن الى الابد)

الأيات من 5 الى 7 تتحدث عن محارب منتصر (يحطم ملوكاً/يسحق رؤوس)..


هل تحقق أي من هذا الشيء للنبي داؤد؟ هل جلس عن يمين الله وحكم الأرض كملك؟ كلا! داؤد الملك مات وأبنه سليمان أخذ حكم من بعده وهكذا لم يجلس لا عن يمين الله ولا هم يحزنون! 

هل تحقق الجزء الثاني من المزمور على داؤد؟ هل من يقرأ هذا النص عن النبي داؤد يعيّ ما يقوله بتنصيب الملك كاهناً على رتبة ملكي صادق؟! هذا محض جنون - فالكهنة شيء والملوك شيء ...تأريخياً وفكراً لاهوتياً لا يمكن أن يحدث هذا الشيء بين اليهود!

أذاً هذا يتركنا مع أحتمالية وحيدة وهي أن داؤد المزمر يكتب هذه النبؤة المسيانية عن ما رأه وأختبره بالروح - تماماً كما قال المسيح - وأذا كان داؤد يتحدث عن مجرد شخص أنسان عادي ومنحدر من سبطه (كما أجاب الفريسيين "أبن داؤد") - فلماذا أذاً هذا التبجيل لهذا الانسان؟ وكيف يدعوه سيدي (اذا ما أردنا أستخدام هذا المصطلح بمعناه المتجرد عن الألوهية)، مالم يكن داؤد متيقناً بأن هذا المسيا القادم ليس فقط إنسان، لكنه أكثر عظمة من كونه أنساناً ...بل هو الله نفسه! 

لاحظ أنني لم أقتبس من النص اليوناني للمزمور..مع الجدير بالذكر بأن مزمور 110 هو واحد من اكثر الاصحاحات اقتباساً في العهد الجديد...اذا يقول النص اليوناني المكتوب قبل المسيح بـ مئات السنين.. بأن "كريوس" قال لـ "كريوس" – وهي كلمة "رب" باليونانية...بل أنا أردت العودة للنسخ العبرية الاصيلة والقراءة منها مباشرةً ...لكي لا يقول أحد بأنني أستخدم ترجمة...نفس الشيء بالنسبة لقرائتي للعهد الجديد...صحيح انه كُتب باليونانية، لكنني أميل لقراءة النسخة الأرامية ليس لوجود أختلافات لا سامح الله...لكن كونها لغتي الأم فهي الأقرب والكلمات أكثر تناغماً لفهمي للسياق الأنجيلي...مع حبي وأعتزازي للترجمة اليونانية...

وبهذا نكون قد شرحنا الاعتراض اليهودي...

لي عودة لتكملة باقي الأسئلة...



*


----------



## فادي الكلداني (16 يونيو 2020)

*تحية سيد حزقي...

نأتي الان للسؤال الثاني الذي طرحته عن سفر الامثال 30

نص السفر هو كالأتي:

1 هذا كلامُ أجورَ بنِ ياقةَ مِنْ مَسَّا:
قالَ هذا الرَّجلُ لإيثيئيلَ، لإيثيئيلَ وأُكَّالَ:
2 أنا أغبـى النَّاسِ، وتُعوزُني فِطنَةُ البشَرِ.
3 ما تعَلَّمْتُ الحِكمةَ ولا عرَفْتُ شيئا عَنِ القدُّوسِ.
4 مَنْ صَعِدَ إلى السَّماءِ ونَزَلَ؟
مَنْ جمَعَ الرِّيحَ في راحَتَيهِ؟
مَنْ حصَرَ المياهَ في ثَوبٍ؟
مَنْ أقامَ جميعَ أطرافِ الأرضِ؟
ما ا‏سْمُهُ؟ ما ا‏سْمُ ا‏بنِهِ إنْ كُنتَ تعرفُ؟
5 كلامُ اللهِ نَقيٌّ كُلُّهُ، واللهُ دِرْعٌ للمُحتَمينَ بهِ.
6 لا تَزِدْ على كَلامِ اللهِ. لئلاَّ يُوَبِّخَكَ فتَظهَرَ كاذبا.

في الاية الاولى للأصحاح معانٍ للأسماء:

أجور = الجامعة
ياقة = التقي
مسا وبالعبرية مشا = الوحي الإلهي او الشخص الموحى اليه..(الترجمة الأرامية تعطي معنى مقارب وهي "الذي ارتفع لأعلى")
ايثيئيل = كلمة من قسمين 1) إيثي و 2) ءيل = الله الأتي او الحاضر (وهي مقاربة لكلمة "عمانؤيل" الله معنا – عمان + ءيل) ونقول في صلواتنا الأرامية\الكلدانية – شلاما عمان – اي السلام معنا – وهنا نقصد بالسلام المسيح نفسه..

أكال او يوكال = المقتدر

وترمز هذه الاسماء لما معناه: انا الجامعة (سليمان) التقي، بالارشاد والوحي الإلهي اكتب عن الله الذي سيأتي معنا وهو المقتدر...

تذكر تكلما عن أيل جبور؟ هل عرفت الربط!!


نعود للنص العبري للسفر:
א  דִּבְרֵי, אָגוּר בִּן-יָקֶה--הַמַּשָּׂא:    נְאֻם הַגֶּבֶר, לְאִיתִיאֵל; לְאִיתִיאֵל וְאֻכָל.
ב  כִּי בַעַר אָנֹכִי מֵאִישׁ;    וְלֹא-בִינַת אָדָם לִי.
ג  וְלֹא-לָמַדְתִּי חָכְמָה;    וְדַעַת קְדֹשִׁים אֵדָע.
ד  מִי עָלָה-שָׁמַיִם    וַיֵּרַד,
מִי אָסַף-רוּחַ בְּחָפְנָיו    מִי צָרַר-מַיִם בַּשִּׂמְלָה--
מִי,    הֵקִים כָּל-אַפְסֵי-אָרֶץ:
מַה-שְּׁמוֹ וּמַה-שֶּׁם-בְּנוֹ,    כִּי תֵדָע.
ה  כָּל-אִמְרַת אֱלוֹהַּ צְרוּפָה;    מָגֵן הוּא, לַחֹסִים בּוֹ.
ו  אַל-תּוֹסְףְּ עַל-דְּבָרָיו:    פֶּן-יוֹכִיחַ בְּךָ וְנִכְזָבְתָּ.

نأتي الان للتفسيرات اليهودية والمدارس اليهودية بخصوص هذا الاصحاح – مرة أخرى لا يوجد لليهود إجماع على تفسير معاني هذا الاصحاح كل "راباي" له تفسيره الخاص ومدرسته الخاصة به، وللأمانة البحثية سوف أسرد لك كل مدرسة وتفسيرها، من ثم نقوم بأخذ المدرسة الاقرب للتفسير المسيحي..

المدرسة الاولى: الراباي "شلومو يتسحاق" (سليمان إبن أسحق) المعروف بـ (راشي – را= راباي، ش= شلومو، ي=يتسحاق).

 هذا الراباي من المدرسة الارثذوكسية اليهودية ينسب جميع الاجوبة للأية رقم أربعة للنبي موسى..

اصحاب هذه المدرسة يقولون بأن النبي سليمان (كاتب سفر الامثال) أدرك بأنه لا يجب أن يحسب نفسه أعظم من موسى، لكن ما كان لموسى في حياته أعظم وأكبر من النبي سليمان..لهذا فتفسيرهم هو: (من صعد للسماء ونزل)= موسى صعد واستلم التوراة وأنزلها للأرض لبني أسرائيل...وهذا التفسير فيه مشكلة لان موسى بحسب سفر الخروج صعد للجبل وليس للسماء كما تذكر الاية..







(من جمع الريح في راحتيه) = موسى تحكم بالريح عندما رفع عصاه وقسم البحر الى نصفين..وهذا التفسير أيضاً لا يتناسب مع الاية رقم 13 من سفر الخروج التي تقول " فَمَدَّ مُوسَى عَصَاهُ عَلَى أَرْضِ مِصْرَ، فَجَلَبَ الرَّبُّ عَلَى الأَرْضِ رِيحًا شَرْقِيَّةً" أذاً يهوه من ارسل الريح..
(من حصر المياه في ثوب)= بواسطة صلاة موسى وقفت المياه كرابية (سفر الخروج 15:8) هذه ايضاً فيها مشكلة، ففي نفس الاية والايات التي سبقتها تذكر "ريح أنفك" و "يمينك يارب" فهذه كلها حدثت بأمر الله..
(من أقام جميع أطراف الارض)=  الراباي راشي يفسر هذه على ان موسى قام ببناء خيمة الاجتماع وأرسى أطرافها الاربعة وكأنها تعبير مجازي عن أرساء اساس الارض! وهذا منطقياً مخالف لروح الأية وبأقتباس بسيط من أشعياء 40:28 إذ يقول: أَمَا عَرَفْتَ أَمْ لَمْ تَسْمَعْ؟ إِلهُ الدَّهْرِ الرَّبُّ خَالِقُ أَطْرَافِ الأَرْضِ لاَ يَكِلُّ وَلاَ يَعْيَا. لَيْسَ عَنْ فَهْمِهِ فَحْصٌ.
وبالمحصلة هذه المدرسة تقول بأن مثل هذا (موسى) لا أحد، وإن كان هناك أحد فمن هو؟ ومن هو أبنه؟

المدرسة الثانية: الراباي داؤود كمخي او القمحي.   المعروف بـ (راداك – را=راباي، دا=داؤد، ك=كمخي)..
بأختصار، يتبنى تابعوا هذه المدرسة فكرة قريبة الى حدٍ ما مع الفكر اللاهوتي المسيحي، فأن من صعد ونزل الى السماء عندهم هو يهوه – وأن من جمع الريح في راحتيه هو يهوه – وأن من حصر المياه في ثوب هو يهوه – ومن أقام أطراف الارض هو يهوه. الى هنا نحن متفقين "نوعاً ما" مع تفسير هذه المدرسة لهذه الأيات..
نأتي لنقطة الخلاف وهي في الاية التي تلي هذه الأيات – ما أسم أبنه؟ هم يقولون بأن أبنه هو "أسرائيل" وبهذا يعتمدون على الايات رقم 22 و 23 من سفر الخروج الاصحاح 4:
فَتَقُولُ لِفِرْعَوْنَ: هكَذَا يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ: إِسْرَائِيلُ ابْنِي الْبِكْرُ.
قُلْتُ لَكَ: أَطْلِقِ ابْنِي لِيَعْبُدَنِي، فَأَبَيْتَ أَنْ تُطْلِقَهُ. هَا أَنَا أَقْتُلُ ابْنَكَ الْبِكْرَ.
لكن المشكلة في تفسيرهم هو أن الله لم يطلق أسم أبن على إسرائيل فقط لكن في مواضع كثيرة في العهد القديم – في تثنية الاشتراع قال لليهود أنتم أبناء الله – وفي سفر أخبار الايام قال أن سليمان أبنه (على لسان داؤود) لانه بنى الهيكل
(وَقَالَ لِي: إِنَّ سُلَيْمَانَ ابْنَكَ هُوَ يَبْنِي بَيْتِي وَدِيَارِي، لأَنِّي اخْتَرْتُهُ لِي ابْنًا، وَأَنَا أَكُونُ لَهُ أَبًا)..

وكما يشرحها لنا بولس الرسول بأن البنوة للأسرائيليين هي بالتبني...وموضوع البنوة في العهد القديم موضوع منفصل ممكن أن نقف عليه في مجلسٍ منفصل..


أذاً – ما المدرسة اليهودية التي تتبنى هذا الفصل كنبؤة مسيانية؟

هناك مجموعة من الحكماء اليهود والرابيات اليهودية التي تنقل عن هذا النص أنه مسياني، وأهم هذه الكتب هو "الزوهار" – وهو كتاب ينقل الارث اليهودي المكتوب عن باطن التفسيرات اليهودية للعهد القديم، وهي جزء من "الكابالي" او "القابالي" وهي شروحات مكتوبة باللغة الأرامية للعهد القديم، صاحب هذا الكتاب هو الراباي "سمعان بن يوخاي" وبالأرامية "شمعون برّ يوخاي" ويعرف بـ (راشبي – را=راباي، ش=شمعون، ب=برّ، ي=يوخاي)..وهو من الحاخامات الارثذوكس البارزين من القرن الثاني الميلادي..وهو أحد تلاميذ الحاخام الكبير (عكيفا برّ يوسب) عكيفا إبن يوسف..

الذي يقوله هذا الراباي في كتابه الزوهار "من الذي صعد الى السماء ونزل؟ هو وحده القدوس، مباركٌ هو أسمه، لان الله أرتفع بصرخة وتجلى على جبل سيناء....ثم يُجيب: ما هو أسم أبنه؟ بالتأكيد تعرف! معناها أنك سوف تدرس وتفقه أسمه، هو ذلك الذي نادى على موسى هو ميتاترون، خادم الوجه"

بحسب الزوهار فأن ميتاترون هو الممثل عن الله بتجسده، وهو يحمل صفات الله، وهو بحسب وصفهم "لابس جلد الله" – وعلى رأسه تاج مكتوبً عليه "به وُجد الكون"...

السبب في ذكر "ميتاترون" عند هؤلاء الحاخامات الكبار هو أنهم أنكروا المسيح الذي أتى متجسداً الى العالم، فأختلقوا "ميتاترون" لكي يقولوا بأنه هو هذا المسيا المنتظر، ولان الكثير من النبؤات تحققت في شخص المسيح لم يرد هؤلاء الحاخامات ردة بين اليهود بسبب أيمانهم بالمسيا الذي ظهر...

الزوهار يسمي ميتاترون "الابن الاكبر ليهوه" وهو "بكر الخليقة" وأن الله أودع مع السلطة على جميع الربوات...

His servant, the servant of Elohim, the chief to His service. And who is he? ****-tron, as said. He is appointed to glorify the bodies which are in the grave. This is the meaning of the words "Abraham said to His servant" that is to the servant of Elohim. The servant is ****-tron, the eldest of His [YHWH's] House, who is the firstborn of all creatures of Elohim, who is the ruler of all He has; because Elohim has committed to Him the government over all His hosts.
(Zohar 1:129b)​
يقول البروفيسور موشي إيديل أستاذ الفكر اليهودي في الجامعة العبرية وهو حاصل على الدكتوراه في الكابالا التي تكلمنا عنها، يقول في كتابه:
Kabbalah: New Prospective and Messianic mystic​





عن طبيعة "ميتاترون" الذي هو المسيا: 

“Half man and half god… As one who repairs Adam’s sin, and fulfills his original destiny.”​
"هو نصف إله ونصف إنسان، وهو الذي سيعيد إصلاح خطيئة أدم ويُتمم مصيره الاصلي..."

بالاضافة لهولاء الرابايات التي ذكرتهم هناك "اليهود المسيانيين" الذي يتفقون معهم في مسيانية هذا الاصحاح وهناك طوائف أخرى يهودية تتفق مع الكثير مما ورد في سياق الفكر المسيحي وتفسيره للعهد القديم والنبؤات الإلهية للمسيا المنتظر، والذي تحققت أياته في شخص المسيح ربنا...

أكتفي بهذا القدر لشدة عمق الموضوع وتفاصيله المتفرعة، لكن أأمل ان اكون قد أجبت عن جميع تساؤلاتك! 




*


----------



## فؤاد الحزقي (16 يونيو 2020)

المشكلة تفاسير اليهود وكلامهم متناقض ومختلف لا يوجد لديهم شئ ثابت .

كنت اتصفح الموسوعه اليهودية  المعروفة باسم Jaudaism 101 Encyclopedia فوجدتهم يقولوا ان كثير من العلماء اليهود المحدثين يروا ان مفهوم المسيا المنتظر لم يظهر الا فى فترة متأخرة من تاريخ اليهودية اثناء زمن اسفارالانبياء وان هذا المفهوم لم يرد فى اسفار موسى الخمسه وانه لا تعنى كلمة المسيح مفهوم " المخلص " بالمفهوم المسيحى ولا علاقة له بفكرة الكائن الالهى الذى يضحى بنفسه من خلاصنا من الخطيئة وان هذه العقيدة المسيحية لا تمت لليهودية بصلة وان المسيح المنتظر ليس الها او شبه اله او كائن فائق .

http://www.jewfaq.org/mashiach.htm


----------



## فادي الكلداني (16 يونيو 2020)

فؤاد الحزقي قال:


> المشكلة تفاسير اليهود وكلامهم متناقض ومختلف لا يوجد لديهم شئ ثابت .
> 
> كنت اتصفح الموسوعه اليهودية  المعروفة باسم Jaudaism 101 Encyclopedia فوجدتهم يقولوا ان كثير من العلماء اليهود المحدثين يروا ان مفهوم المسيا المنتظر لم يظهر الا فى فترة متأخرة من تاريخ اليهودية اثناء زمن اسفارالانبياء وان هذا المفهوم لم يرد فى اسفار موسى الخمسه وانه لا تعنى كلمة المسيح مفهوم " المخلص " بالمفهوم المسيحى ولا علاقة له بفكرة الكائن الالهى الذى يضحى بنفسه من خلاصنا من الخطيئة وان هذه العقيدة المسيحية لا تمت لليهودية بصلة وان المسيح المنتظر ليس الها او شبه اله او كائن فائق .
> 
> http://www.jewfaq.org/mashiach.htm



*صديقنا العزيز..لم تعلق على ما كتبته لك من أجوبة على تساؤلاتك التي طرحتها...وأنتقلت الأن الى موضوع المسيا في "التوراه"...لكن مع هذا سأجيبك لا مشكلة..

لا بد وأن نفهم بأن لليهود مدارس مختلفة وتفاسير مختلفة وحتى ملابس الصلاة لديهم مثل "التاليت" الشال و "الكيباه" القبعات ترمز لمدرسة معينة وراباي معين..لذلك عندما تقول تناقض فأنت لا تجانب الصواب فهم لهم تفاسيرهم ولهم أساسياتهم المشتركة حالهم حال اي ديانة اخرى متعددة الطوائف...لكن اذا قلت انهم مختلفون عنا كمسيحيين في تفاسيرهم، فهذا صحيح وإلا لما كانت الغشاوة على عيونهم لحد الان ويعاندون روح الحق..وأنا لا اقول كلهم فهناك ازدياد وحركة ملحوظة لاعتناق المسيحية من قبل اليهود خاصة في اسرائيل وهناك أرقام وأحصائيات تثبت ذلك...

روح التوراه بأسفارها الخمس (التكوين - الخروج - العدد - اللاويين - تثنية الاشتراع) يحوي في طياته الكثير من الإشارات المبطنة عن المسيا القادم - لكن اليهود المتعصبين ينكرون هذا الشي..والموقع الذي أشرت اليه.. لصاحبته نظرة خاصة وبأعترافها أنها من خلفية أرثذوكسية (متعصبة) لكن هذا لم يؤثر على رأييها...لذلك اضع اكثر من خط تحت هذا التعليق..

نبدأ بسفر التكوين: المواضيع التي تتحدث عن المسيا بشكل مباشر 

- سقوط الانسان لكن النعمة والبركة قادمة
- الخلاص سوف يأتي عن طريق التضحية
- التضحية ستكون مرتبطة "بأبن"
- رأس الحية سوف يُسحق
- الرجاء سيكون عن طريق إبن إمرأة
- الخلاص أتٍ عن طريق أبراهيم
- حياة تجديد ستظهر عن طريق الموت!

نأتي لسفر الخروج: أوضح وأكثر المواضيع قوة في طرح مفهوم "المسيا" هو الفصح! عندما أرسل الله ملاكه ليجتاز من خلال البيوت التي وضعت علامة "دم الحمل" على عتبات البيوت! 

نأتي الى سفر اللاويين: الرسالة الأهم الموجودة في هذا السفر هو إن الخلاص سيأتي عن طريق تضحية "الغير الخاطيء" في سبيل الخاطيء! 

سفر العدد: أهم أية موجودة فيه هي نبؤة بلعام الذي تحدث عن "النجم او الكوكب" الذي سيشرق على أسرائيل (اشارة الى كوكب الصبح - المسيا)..

سفر تثنية الاشتراع: نحن نعرف بأن موسى مات على أطراف ارض الميعاد التي وعد الله بها لشعبه..ولم يتمكن ذلك موسى العظيم الكليم وصاحب الناموس من أن يوصل شعبه لارض الميعاد (أي ان الخلاص لم يكن بموسى - لان موسى مات) ويأتي من يخلفه وأسمه (يشوع) بن نون - هل تعتقد أنها صدفة أن من يدخل شعب أسرائيل الى ارض الميعاد وأرض الخلاص أسمه (يشوع)؟


أتمنى أن تقرأ اكثر عن الفكر المسيحي للعهد القديم - إن الوحي الإلهي لا يقبل الشك والتأويل...عبر ألاف السنين الله أرسل رسائل كثيرة عبر الانبياء والرسل تشهد بالمسيا القادم، وكل هذه النبؤات تحققت في شخص المسيح الرب المولود من العذراء مريم...الذي صنع المعجزات..الذي صلب ومات وقام وصعد الى السماء...وسيأتي ليدين الأحياء والأموات..وسيُدين حتى الانبياء والرسل الذي يبجلهم الأخرين! 

تحياتي! 

*


----------



## فؤاد الحزقي (16 يونيو 2020)

*شكرا اخ فادي انا الحقيقة اقرأ واستفيد منك وموضوع تفاسير اليهود حول المسيا تهمني لانه كلما تناقش واحد يقول انتم المسيحين تلفقون النبؤات على المسيح من العهد القديم وتلوي عنق النصوص لكي تجعلوها تنطبق على يسوع على عكس ما فسروها اليهود .

انا عارف اني اتعبتك كثيرا معي ولكن استفسار اخير معلش تحملني ..

وجدت الاتي عن المسيح في صفحة مسيحيه :*



> *يسوع المسيح في الأدب الحاخامي اليهودي
> 
> في كتابات ” الرامبام ” موسى ابن ميمون , مثلا رسالة اليمن איגרת תימן , نرى مدحا من الرامبام لشخصية يسوع المسيح , حيث يقول الرامبام ( يسوع لم يؤذي في أي شيء إسرائيل ) و كتب الرامبام , ( ولم يُوَلِّد أي شك في العامة أو الأفراد ) , وفي مكان آخر يكتب الرامبام أن يسوع لم يفكر لحظة في اقامة دين مستقل جديد (عن اليهودية )
> 
> ...



*ولكن حينما رجعت للرسالة الي اليمن لم اجد هذا الكلام ووجدت اهانات وشتائم من موسى بن ميمون على يسوع :

The first one to have adopted this plan was Jesus the Nazarene, may his bones be ground to dust. He was a Jew because his mother was a Jewess although his father was a Gentile. For in accordance with the principles of our law, a child born of a Jewess and a Gentile, or of a Jewess and a slave, is legitimate. (Yebamot 45a). Jesus is only figuratively termed an illegitimate child. He impelled people to believe that he was a prophet sent by God to clarify perplexities in the Torah, and that he was the Messiah that was predicted by each and every seer. He interpreted the Torah and its precepts in such a fashion as to lead to their total annulment, to the abolition of all its commandments and to the violation of its prohibitions. The sages, of blessed memory, having become aware of his plans before his reputation spread among our people, meted out fitting punishment to him

You know that the Christians falsely ascribe marvelous powers to Jesus the Nazarene,18 may his bones be ground to dust, such as the resurrection of the dead and other miracles. Even if we would grant them for the sake of argument, we should not be convinced by their reasoning that Jesus is the Messiah. For we can bring a thousand proofs or so from the Scripture that it is not so even from their point of view. Indeed, will anyone arrogate this rank to himself unless he wishes to make himself a laughing stock?

https://en.wikisource.org/wiki/Epistle_to_Yemen/Complete*


----------



## فادي الكلداني (16 يونيو 2020)

فؤاد الحزقي قال:


> *شكرا اخ فادي انا الحقيقة اقرأ واستفيد منك وموضوع تفاسير اليهود حول المسيا تهمني لانه كلما تناقش واحد يقول انتم المسيحين تلفقون النبؤات على المسيح من العهد القديم وتلوي عنق النصوص لكي تجعلوها تنطبق على يسوع على عكس ما فسروها اليهود .
> 
> انا عارف اني اتعبتك كثيرا معي ولكن استفسار اخير معلش تحملني ..
> 
> ...



*أهلاً سيد حزقي...

أنا لست متأكداً ما هي المصادر التي أعتمد عليها الموقع المسيحي المذكور...لكن يجب علينا أن نفهم بأن الحاخامات اليهود قديماً وحديثاً ليس من المتوقع منهم أن يكونوا مؤمنين بالمسيح، ونحن لا ننتظر منهم تبجيل يسوع المسيح بأي شكل من الأشكال...

لكن هذا لا يمنع من أن الكثير منهم رأى في المسيح ما لم يره في أي من القادة اليهود الاخرين...
فمثلاً الراباي يعقوب أمدين المولود سنة 1697 يذكر أمور جيدة عن "يسوع الناصري" ولا ننسى بان اليهود لا يعترفون بأن يسوع الناصري هو المسيا المنتظر لديهم:


 "The Nazarene brought about a double kindness in the world. On the one hand, he strengthened the Torah of Moses majestically, as mentioned earlier, and not one of our Sages spoke out more emphatically concerning the immutability of the Torah. And on the other hand, he did much good for the Gentiles."

"إن الناصري قدم فضلين الى هذا العالم..فهو من جهة أستطاع ان يؤيد التوراة التي جلبها موسى بشكل وقور، كما ذكرنا سابقاً. فلم يتكلم عن ثبات التوراة وعدم تغيُرّها اي عّالم بشكل قاطع كما فعل هو..ومن جهة أخرى قدم خدمة للأمم الاخرى."

من رسالة أمدين حول يسوع - المصدر هو "مجلة الدراسات المسكونية" طبعة شتاء لسنة 1984 الصفحات 105 الى 111...


*


----------



## بايبل333 (17 يونيو 2020)

*



			لكن المشكلة في تفسيرهم هو أن الله لم يطلق أسم أبن على إسرائيل فقط لكن في  مواضع كثيرة في العهد القديم – في تثنية الاشتراع قال لليهود أنتم أبناء  الله – وفي سفر أخبار الايام قال أن سليمان أبنه (على لسان داؤود) لانه بنى  الهيكل
(وَقَالَ لِي: إِنَّ سُلَيْمَانَ ابْنَكَ هُوَ يَبْنِي بَيْتِي وَدِيَارِي،  لأَنِّي اخْتَرْتُهُ لِي ابْنًا، وَأَنَا أَكُونُ لَهُ أَبًا)..
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*


> * وكما يشرحها لنا بولس الرسول بأن البنوة للأسرائيليين هي بالتبني...وموضوع  البنوة في العهد القديم موضوع منفصل ممكن أن نقف عليه في مجلسٍ منفصل..*



*كم أنت رائع اخى فادى الكلدانى 
*
*بس فى حاجة تانية مهمة جداً لهذه الاية التى تفضلت بوضعها بكلماتك المباركة 
*

6 *وقال لي: إن سليمان  				ابنك هو يبني بيتي ودياري، لأني اخترته لي ابنا، وأنا أكون له  				أبا *
7 *وأثبت مملكته إلى  				الأبد إذا تشدد للعمل حسب وصاياي وأحكامي كهذا اليوم 
*
*
*
*مملكة سليمان لم تثبت الى الابد 
*


----------



## فادي الكلداني (18 يونيو 2020)

بايبل333 قال:


> *كم أنت رائع اخى فادى الكلدانى
> *
> *بس فى حاجة تانية مهمة جداً لهذه الاية التى تفضلت بوضعها بكلماتك المباركة
> *
> ...




*تمام كلامك أخي الحبيب..وأعذرني أردت ان أعقب على ما ذكرته لكني أنشغلت بأمور أخرى ونسيت..

كلامك مضبوط...لكن قد يسأل شخص ما: كيف يقول الله بأنه سيجعل ملكه للأبد والأن يقول بايبل ملكه لم يثبت؟! هل بايبل بدأ يفتي بالمسيحيات؟! :t9::t9: 

بالعودة لسفرك الملوك الاول الاصحاح الثالث والأية 14:

"فَإِنْ سَلَكْتَ فِي طَرِيقِي وَحَفِظْتَ فَرَائِضِي وَوَصَايَايَ، كَمَا سَلَكَ دَاوُدُ أَبُوكَ، فَإِنِّي أُطِيلُ أَيَّامَكَ"

ولهذا فوعد الله كان مرتبطاً بحفظ وصاياه والسلوك في فرائضه! لكن النساء الغريبات أملن قلبه لعبادة آلهتهن!

تحياتي لك*


----------



## فؤاد الحزقي (24 يوليو 2020)

اخ فادي في اية همه وردت في الرساله الى العبرانيين تقول عن المسيح :

عب 1: 8 واما عن الابن:«كرسيك يا الله الى دهر الدهور. قضيب استقامة قضيب ملكك.

عن مزمور :

مز 45: 6 كرسيك يا الله الى دهر الدهور.قضيب استقامة قضيب ملكك.

كيف فسر اليهود هذه الايه في المزمور ؟ هل فسروا طبقا لما ورد في الرساله الى العبرانين ؟


----------



## فادي الكلداني (24 يوليو 2020)

فؤاد الحزقي قال:


> اخ فادي في اية همه وردت في الرساله الى العبرانيين تقول عن المسيح :
> 
> عب 1: 8 واما عن الابن:«كرسيك يا الله الى دهر الدهور. قضيب استقامة قضيب ملكك.
> 
> ...




*هذا المزمور هو أمتداد للأية الأولى التي يتحدث فيها داؤد عن الملك..

بعض اليهود يشير الى سليمان في تفسيرهم..

لكن هناك حاخامات كبار مثل داؤد قمحي وأبن عزرا قالو بأن هذا النشيد يشير الى المسيا:

“Radak and Ibn Ezra (v. 2) maintain that this song was dedicated to the Messiah.”*

وهذا المصدر:
Tehillim, Artscroll Tanach Series, Vol. 2, Rabbi Avroham Chaim Feuer, Commentary on Psalm 45,  pg. 560, 1978


----------



## فؤاد الحزقي (31 أغسطس 2020)

عندي استفسار في نفس الموضوع وهو النبؤة عن المسيح في ارمياء :

٦ فِي أَيَّامِهِ يُخَلَّصُ يَهُوذَا، وَيَسْكُنُ إِسْرَائِيلُ آمِنًا، وَهَذَا هُوَ ٱسْمُهُ ٱلَّذِي يَدْعُونَهُ بِهِ: ٱلرَّبُّ بِرُّنَا. 

בְּיָמָיו֙ תִּוָּשַׁ֣ע יְהוּדָ֔ה וְיִשְׂרָאֵ֖ל יִשְׁכֹּ֣ן לָבֶ֑טַח וְזֶה־שְּׁמ֥וֹ אֲֽשֶׁר־יִקְרְא֖וֹ יְהֹוָ֥ה | צִדְקֵֽנוּ:

فاسم المسيح هو يهوه وفي المدراش يقول اليهود ان الاسم الذي سيدعي به المسيح في هذه النبؤة هو يهوه ولكن لانهم لا يكتبوا بغير العبرية كتبوا Lord :

... for the comforter to restore my soul is removed from me – What is the name of the king Messiah? R’ Aba bar Kahana said: the Lord is his name, “…and this is his name that he shall be called, The Lord is our righteousness.” (Yirmiyahu 23:6)

هذه مفهومة حتى بالترجمة السبعينيه للعهد القديم باليوناني لا يكتبوا يهوه بل كيريوس مثل العهد الجديد.. 

ولكن غير المفهوم لماذا في تفسيرهم لنص ارمياء بالعبري لم يكتبوا الاسم يهوه الذي سيدعي به المسيح :

”מה שמו של מלך המשיח? רבי אבא בר כהנא אמר: ה' שמו. שנאמר: (ירמיה כג) וזה שמו אשר יקראו, ה' צדקנו. דאמר רבי לוי: טבא למדינתא דשמה כשם מלכה, ושם מלכה כשם אלוהיה. טבא למדינתא כשם מלכה, דכתיב: (יחזקאל מח) ושם העיר מיום ה' שמה. ושם מלכה כשם אלוהיה, שנאמר: וזה שמו אשר יקראו ה' צדקנו“.


----------

